# Rod for 1000 sized reel?



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I am thinking about buying a 1000 sized reel for spanish, bonita, pompano, drum, etc. What rod would go well with this (keeping in mind I will be throwing jigs and dropping live shrimp or small LY for sheepies and black snapper)?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

A 1k sized spinner loaded with braid on a good rod will work for MOST of the species you described, but not bobos man! The line capacity & drag output just isn't there. You may get lucky from time to time but chances are you'll get spooled & lose a lot of expensive line more often than you'll land them. Maybe consider a 2500? Just a suggestion!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There's a lot of different rods that would match up well with the smaller reels but what line you plan on using will really determine the stick. Casting distance will be a huge factor too

A 1000 is certainly not optimal for bobos, but it will catch them. I have several older ultarlights including a few 1000FG Stradics that I've caught Bonito and Jack Crevalle with as well as small Tarpon to 20lbs


----------



## demmackerel (Apr 26, 2014)

*Star Seagis 7' fast action or bookoo from walmart*

as light as those are i'd make a choice of maybe one of the star rods... or one of the bookoo's... but if you have the money I'd honestly get one of the 6'6 gloomis green water rods ive owned a few they are fantastic all around inshore up to spanish.. maybe a jack or 2 around 20lb at the most


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Consider getting a low profile bait caster w/a 6 ft rod or a pistol grip. A bit more challenging than a spinning reel, but more fun IMHO. Plus, you can't beat the lure control when sight fishing for pomps. But, if you are throwing 1/4 oz jigs or lighter, spinning is best.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I've lost the feeling of a challenge on bobos with a 2000 sized reel, so I want to go smaller... I have used an Abu Garcia Black Max low profile baitcaster on a dock demon(2ft rod that comes w/ push button zebco) for spanish and it was awesome. Might borrow it for bobo season. Might get the baitcaster later down the road, but for now I will stick with a spinning rod


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Well of it's more of a challenge you're looking for, get one of those kids $9.00 spinning rods at Walmart. 30" rod, 1K reel spooled with #6 mono and you can catch a Bonita with it. Not what I'd call a long distance caster though.


----------

